# Teddy Bear has yellow-ish fur on tummy?



## TeddysMommy (Apr 24, 2011)

Hi guys!
My hedgie,Teddy, Is the messiest hedgie I know :lol: He urinates on his wheel (as does most hedgies) so his Tummy turns yellow! I constantly have to keep giving him baths way too often (also because of annointing) what can I do about that? and how often to give him a bath?


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Well if he's a boy some of that is probably from his boy time.  To many baths is bad for the skin, I never bathe my hogs more than once a month.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

I think the most you can bathe a hedgehog is once every two weeks.

There isn't much you can do to keep hedgie tummies stain-free, unfortunately :lol:


----------



## TeddysMommy (Apr 24, 2011)

shaelikestaquitos said:


> I think the most you can bathe a hedgehog is once every two weeks.
> 
> There isn't much you can do to keep hedgie tummies stain-free, unfortunately :lol:





LarryT said:


> Well if he's a boy some of that is probably from his boy time.  To many baths is bad for the skin, I never bathe my hogs more than once a month.


 :lol: Okay guys thanks!


----------

